# New XBOX 360 controller defective?



## rouble (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello guys,
Just now purchased a new black xbox 360 controller for my pc.
There is a problem and quite a big one I think.
The problem is that the left analog stick is quite sensitive 
i.e. it doesn't stay in the centre...For eg. If I am playing NFS MW 
and when I am going straight on the road it automatically drifts to the right and then again to the left without me touching the stick at all 
The same thing happens in the controller settings in control panel 
What is the fix guys??
Should I call Microsoft??


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 20, 2012)

It does seem to be a problem..... Check if the problem continues after u pull up the left analog stick ( till u hear a pop) and push it down slowly ( till it pops 2 times ) and comes to rest in the middle position.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2012)

Chech the device properties. It will have calibration options


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 26, 2012)

Are you experiencing this problem with all the games??
===
I dont think so, cause I have XBOX 360 controller and This controller doesnt do well for NFSMW and NFS carbon. But it works fine for other games like Prince of Persia Forgotten sands, FIFA11 and NFSHP2010


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 26, 2012)

hi dude when i bought the controller and played max payne 3, i also assumed that there is something wrong but when i tried other games i realized that it was just because of i never used a controller and i always played on keyboard, now i am used to it...

FOR TESTING WHETHER YOUR CONTROLLER IS ACCURATE OR NOT, PLAY FIFA 12 as i suggest it shows the real performance of a controller...

there may be available also some calibration or testing softwares to analyse dual sticks...


----------



## rouble (Jul 27, 2012)

I forgot to tell that I solved the problem..
The very next day I went to my shopkeeper and he replaced it but he was also saying it is not a problem.So I checked the new one and it was there in the new one too so I think this is normal behaviour..And yeah I have checked other games too like fifa 12, driver san francisco etc. and there is absolutely no problem there..So all good now..But thnx all for replying and @Amithansda @Shivam24 for confirming.
Cheers!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 28, 2012)

wow! strange issue there i read! but glad that you are using it now without any hiccups


----------



## rouble (Jul 31, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> wow! strange issue there i read! but glad that you are using it now without any hiccups



Have you experienced such an issue??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 31, 2012)

rouble said:


> Have you experienced such an issue??



i have never used my controller with the PC (its a controller bundled with the console). however, am soon going to buy another X360 controller for windows. that time i'll keep in mind to check for this issue.


----------



## rouble (Aug 3, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> i have never used my controller with the PC (its a controller bundled with the console). however, am soon going to buy another X360 controller for windows. that time i'll keep in mind to check for this issue.



I have heard the console controller can be also connected to PC.Dont know how but it can.
Its not a problem.NFS Most Wanted doesn't support this controller natively so it causes this problem.
Best of luck!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2012)

rouble said:


> I have heard the console controller can be also connected to PC.Dont know how but it can.
> Its not a problem.NFS Most Wanted doesn't support this controller natively so it causes this problem.
> Best of luck!!



thanks!
yes, the controller could be connected to the PC using *this*. will order one soon.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

As for connecting just download the necessary drivers and you are good to go.

As for the issue I have played both carbon and MW but never faced a problem like this.


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 7, 2012)

this really isn't any issue...maybe you were not used to the x360 gamepad


----------

